# Indexing Wheel



## eazis1 (Dec 17, 2007)

How do you use an indexing wheel? What can it make?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Look at the Cupcake thead up above and you will get one idea of how you use an index wheel. I used a small router with a V groove bit to do that piece. 
They were used a lot to make fluted columns for spindle work. You can use them to carve into bowls and other things. I just wrote an article that was in Woodturning Design Winter 2008 Issue #16. I show how to use an index wheel that you can buy from www.ironfireLLC.com . You have to add an index stop block to the lathe but that's very easy and they give you plans for one system when you buy the wheel.


----------



## eazis1 (Dec 17, 2007)

*indexing wheel*

john lucus, do you have a copy of article to email [email protected]


----------



## eazis1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi i found copy from some one


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Glad you did. I have the article and all the photos but I haven't downsized the photos. I guess I need to do that and put it in a PDF but in reality I'd rather be turning than playing on the computer.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*John Lucas*

I liked the way you handled this mans questions about the indexing machine. Very professional. Mitch


----------

